# New Piano Trios



## slyttleton (May 19, 2009)

*New piano trios*

I have just released my new album of piano trios. I am excited about this release and hope you will all check it out when you have a chance. Also, let me know what you think of the work, and was wondering if anyone had any handy tips on how to more effectively market the album.

You can sample my work at my web site http://www.lyttleton.com/music/.

Thanks in advance for any input.

All the best,

Stephen Lyttleton


----------

